# jar-Datei als Windows Dienst ausführen?



## mcnanuk (27. Dez 2006)

kann man jars als windows dienst laufen lassen ? 
also starten und beenden  ?

_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 27.12.2006 um 14:58 Uhr editiert.
Thema hier abgetrennt._


----------



## André Uhres (27. Dez 2006)

http://dn.codegear.com/article/32068


----------



## Campino (28. Dez 2006)

In den autostart-Ordner kopieren, dann ist es zwar kein Dienst, aber wird trotzdem beim Systemstart mit gestartet.


----------

